# Smoking a Tuna Steak



## xjcamaro (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to smoke a thick tuna steak, should i cold smoke it then sear it or hot smoke it at a low temp? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

i would smoke it for an hour for taste then get the grill on hot and sear each side for a couple mins each that should do it right


----------



## xjcamaro (Apr 9, 2010)

Cold smoke as to not cook it until i sear it?


----------



## graybeard (Apr 9, 2010)

Tuna will cook very fast. I usually grill mine for about 3 minutes each side on a medium high temp. If you smoke it and want grill marks I think 1 minute each side should do. I marinate with a red wine vinegar and oil dressing with fresh pepper and a dash of lemon. MAN,  I'M GETTING HUNGRY!!

beard

BTW,  I do mahi the same way and it's GREAT!!


----------



## xjcamaro (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya, but if i cold smoke, i can just sear real quick on the grill or skillet right?


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 9, 2010)

Personally, i think a good tuna steak has a perfect light flavor, and i think smoking will put too heavy of a flavor on it.  I just like it quick seared like above.  Or for something different you could try Alton Brown's chimney method.  I like it seared outside and rare inside with a side of wasabi and soy sauce.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the easiest way to do what you want is to use a smoker box on the grill, or even just some chunks tossed on the grill. Get the smoke going and the grill hot and then grill normally for 2-3 minutes each side (I like mine pretty rare). That will give it a nice kiss of smoke while not overcooking it.


----------

